# Fry again :)



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

More fry from a different female today (molly). Again, happened when I was at work. And it happened to be one of the mollies outside of the breeding net, so very few survived. Really don't know how many she had, but I was only able to find 3. One of my females in the breeding net is due in the next couple days. I hope to save more of hers since she's confined and the other mollies can't get the fry.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

The only problem with Mollies is that they don't take to confinement very well. They stop eating and if they are in the breeder for any length of time, you will lose her to the stress of giving birth. Keep an eye on her.
Tony


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ya I've noticed that with guppies too.


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

I agree. I'm keeping very close watch on two that I have confined. 

By the way (didn't wanna start a new thread again) my swordtail had 28 fry last night. So that makes 3 different fish, three different batches in the past three days. I think it's about 50 total in all three batches... 

Doin another water change tonight. Both the two I have in confinement look like they're gonna burst. I wouldn't be surprised if I go home after work and they both already dropped.


----------

